# Cheap pumpkin idea



## amishhitman13 (Aug 30, 2017)

For those looking for simple ideas for pumpkins. I used the dollar pails at Wally World. Plastic wrap and heat gun. Not finished but will meet my needs.


----------



## amishhitman13 (Aug 30, 2017)

Here is the top view. I used electrical tape to squeeze the handle together. I’ll build that up some but again these are cheap filler ideas for my haunted pumpkin patch I’m doing


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea! That's a nice and cheap way to fill up a pumpkin patch!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I love ideas like this. We spend so much on Halloween that every little bit saved by making out own really helps I'm going to try this for my mini pumpkin sentinels. 

Also please post pics of the haunted pumpkin patch.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah, this is a neat trick. Ive also seen this done with black paint to dirty them up some. Good idea. I also love how “pumpkin sentinel” is a normal part of Halloween vernacular now.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I could not find ideas for a haunted pumpkin patch. Does anyone have a pic of one they have done ? I'm very interested in this display LOL


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Debbie, I'll be doing a (rotting) Rotten Pumpkin Patch this year. I started a Pinterest board for inspiration.

https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/halloween-pumpkin-patch/


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Tannasgach said:


> Debbie, I'll be doing a (rotting) Rotten Pumpkin Patch this year. I started a Pinterest board for inspiration.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/halloween-pumpkin-patch/


How will you keep the pumpkins on the ground ? Are you adding vines or other things to it ? Also the pumpkins on a stick is pretty cool


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Well done and an excellent idea!


----------



## Eli16 (Sep 3, 2016)

Okay, I'll say it. Good looking pumpkin. Great looking dog.


----------



## scarygrandma (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll have to try this one, Thanks


----------



## Pooprascal (Sep 25, 2018)

That's awesome. Just the idea I have been looking for. Have been trying to steadily build my pumpkin patch over time and this will help a lot!!


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

I had not thought of doing this....Now I need to see if the dollar store has any of these left.....They had some black cat pails as well....


----------

